# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Photo of the month February 2011

## John Clare

Please vote for the February Photo of the Month. In order to vote, look    through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the    numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message. Poll    closes within 48 hours (sooner if enough votes). Thank you and best of    luck to everyone!

*1 Malayan Horned Frog - Megophrys nasuta - Wan Nor Fitri (Milo)**:





**2 Surinam Cobalt - Dendrobates tinctorius - JBear**:





**3 Oriental Fire-Bellied Toad - Bombina orientalis - s6t6nic6l**:





**4 Splendid Leaf Frog - Cruziohyla calcarifer - Tony**:





**5 Pasco Poison Frog - Ranitomeya lamasi - Chris (rcteem)**:





**6 San Carlos Tree Frog - Dendropsophus phelbodes - Pez**:





**7 Matecho Dyeing Poison Frog - Dendrobates tinctorius - John Clare (john)**:





**8 Bastimentos Strawberry Poison Frog - Oophaga pumilio - Kenny (KennyDB)**:





**9 Western Toad - Bufo boreas - Jo-Anna (Jace)**:





**10 Uluguru Forest Tree Frog - Leptopelis uluguruensis - John (John911)**:





**11 Oriental Fire-Bellied Toad - Bombina orientalis - BrittanyLynn**:





**12 Almirante Strawberry Poison Frog - Oophaga pumilio - wesleybrouwer**:





**13 Red Eye Leaf Frog - Agalychnis callidryas - Don (DonLisk)**:





**14 Chacoan Horned Frog - Ceratophrys cranwelli - Myles**:





**15 Mallorcan Midwife Toad - Alytes muletensis - GeoFrog**:





**16 White's Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea - Jacko (jackodogga)**:





**17 White's Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea - Trip (Tripe46)**:





**18 Casque-Headed Tree Frog - Triprion petasatus - Lamb**:





**19 Waxy Monkey Leaf Frog - Phyllomedusa sauvagii - Thomas (tjtreefrog)**:





**20 Red Eye Leaf Frog - Agalychnis callidryas - Doug (Wantrootbeer)**:





**21 Chacoan Horned Frog - Ceratophrys cranwelli - Jenn (AnimalInstinct)**:





**22 Big-Eyed Tree Frog - Leptopelis vermiculatus - Eric (clownonfire)**:
*

----------

